# D'oh!!



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

this is what happens when your jet sled leaves the back of your truck at 50 mph.[attachment=1:330m59gh]small.jpg[/attachment:330m59gh]
this is what happens when your jet sled leaves the back of your truck and is run over by the person behind you at 50 mph.[attachment=0:330m59gh]small_2.jpg[/attachment:330m59gh] just lucky it was 4:15 in the morning and didn't cause a wreck.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

when i first read "jet sled" i was thinking along the lines of rocket powered sled like me and a couple of buddies just built.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

All things considered, that could have been a lot worse. That probably woke you up though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Chuck-

Did you have to smuggle some Tijuana bottle rockets in to build your sled? :wink: 

Sorry about your sled, Poo Pie. I'm glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Two years ago, my son and I pulled into Rockport to ice fish. We went to get the sled, power auger and other gear out of the back of the truck.
We looked at each other and both said, Where is everything?
It was all gone!
We traced out path back home and never saw any of our gear.
I turned it into my insurance for reembursment and headed to Sportsman's for some new gear.
About 3 weeks later, my son saw a post at a convienent store, just a block from home that said, "Found-Fishing Gear" identify to claim!
It was ours!!!
It had blown out of the truck just 1 block from home!
The strange thing was, the power auger and a propane bottle were in the sled.
We had traveled with the sled loaded the same way several times before with no problems.
Well I called my insurance company and canceled the claim.
Now my son and I both own a power auger and a sled!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats when those cheap little rubber bungee cords come in handy... :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

PS,
We now use some cheep bungee cords to hold everything in the truck. --\O


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> PS,
> We now use some cheep bungee cords to hold everything in the truck. --\O


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good thing you got it back!


----------

